# Copper Canyon - Mexico



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

*About three weeks I got back from an incredible nine-day trip to Copper Canyon in Mexico. The riding was some of the best I have ever enjoyed, and this place has to be one of the most beautiful places on our planet. The canyon system is at least seven times the size and 1,462 feet deeper than Arizona's Grand Canyon.

Here are a few pictures from the trip









The Valley on the Monks









Ridgelines near Creel









The Sierra Madre Hiking Lodge in Cusarare









A visit to a Tarahumara village









Looking down to the La Bufa bridge across the Rio Batopilas









Some riding around Batopilas









Relaxing in Batopilas









The Satevo Mission









The MTB Crit in the Satevo Mission Courtyard









Oh yeah, there were no shortage of awesome trails - Some with just a wee-bit-o-technical goodness 

Saying my ride report is a little long would be quite an understatement. I have organized things into a main Copper Canyon Trip page that will take you to the other seven pages of notes and pictures from this incredible life enriching experience.*


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Congrats!!

More than awesone trip/riding.

I wish I could go up there some time!!


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

Awesome. 
I have wanted to go there for some time - looks incredible.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

my mom went down there a few years ago. she had lots of good things to say about the place. i guess she is friends with the guy that runs the helicopter transports down there.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Spectacular!*

Spectacular photos and writeup on your site. But I want the video!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Beautiful area*



mtbbill said:


> *About three weeks I got back from an incredible nine-day trip to Copper Canyon in Mexico. The riding was some of the best I have ever enjoyed, and this place has to be one of the most beautiful places on our planet. The canyon system is at least seven times the size and 1,462 feet deeper than Arizona's Grand Canyon.*


Definitely have to get there now!

I'm glad to see Blaire's (Kami-Kiwi) got his trips going down there. I went on a trip to NZ with him 2 years ago (dang, that long ago?) after he regrouped from his buddy John's passing. He really spoke highly about this CC trip.

Perfect Passion hit to start the morning, not sure if I can read the _whole_ write up & concentrate on the day to day trivials before my next trip...THANX *Bill*!


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

wow that looks awesome.

that's another on my list...


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

Wherewolf said:


> Spectacular photos and writeup on your site. But I want the video!


That is the next project. I have not even stuck the tapes back in the machine since the trip.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Great report and great website Bill!

I'm hoping to go up to Copper Canyon for Semana Santa, trying to convince my wife that we should take our bikes. As we live here in Mexico, I'm wondering if it's possible to find guides in Creel.

Great info on San Diego area too, funnily enough I'm going there on Wednesday. No time for riding, but doing a little bike shopping  

Matt


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Totally Awesome. Thanks for this post. I have been wanting to hit Copper Canyon for years and this is really inspiring.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

*Wow*

Amazing write up and pics man.

Truly amazing.

Thanks.


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*I want,....to be,.....a*

Cabellero. 
I think I could swing going on a trip like this now. Let me know when you have leave again.
I'll ask la jefe.


----------



## mtbski (Dec 30, 2003)

noslogan said:


> Cabellero.
> I think I could swing going on a trip like this now. Let me know when you have leave again.
> I'll ask la jefe.


Excellent passion hit! I've read the write up on your site as well, this is now on my short list of must do road trips. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Spectacular photos....very nice


----------



## imjps (Dec 22, 2003)

*Gasp!*

Those are incredible pic's. Is there a gathering there soon?

jps


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

How does you get to Copper Canyon with bikes? It was my impression you can do it via Arizona on train?


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

baycat said:


> How does you get to Copper Canyon with bikes? It was my impression you can do it via Arizona on train?


 There is a train that runs to the area from AZ. I don't know much about it. Our tour group was picked up in El Paso and traveled via the Van-O-Fun. I was for the most part blissfully unknowning what laid ahead for most of the trip. Where we stopped, I rode


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Your desciption on your site sounds great, as do the other tours on kamikiwi. 
What do they do about mech problems on the tour--like the broken fork valve you mentioned? Is there a mini shop in the support van? Do you bring lots of spare parts?


----------



## sdsantacruzer (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh...My...God! A friend of mine just emailed this thread. This is definitely going on the list of things I do before I die! I have the link saved, along with the company you booked the tour with. 
Thanks for the great pictures and your comments. 
MM



mtbbill said:


> *About three weeks I got back from an incredible nine-day trip to Copper Canyon in Mexico. The riding was some of the best I have ever enjoyed, and this place has to be one of the most beautiful places on our planet. The canyon system is at least seven times the size and 1,462 feet deeper than Arizona's Grand Canyon.
> 
> Here are a few pictures from the trip
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

GuruAtma said:


> Your desciption on your site sounds great, as do the other tours on kamikiwi.
> What do they do about mech problems on the tour--like the broken fork valve you mentioned? Is there a mini shop in the support van? Do you bring lots of spare parts?


They had a "bike box" full of all sorts of stuff, as well as a stand that appeared from somewhere when needed. I did not dig to deep in the box so I don't know the inventory, but we had a guy trash out his fork and they had a loaner they put on it.

Spare parts - I would bring the normal stuff you carry on a ride, which for me includes a derailer hanger. I would bring an extra set of brake pads. I had a shock pump as well but that was just to reassemble the bike after the flight.


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*wow man*

Those are some crips pics. what kind of camera do you use?

I actually use your site (i live in the LA/OC area) , and always wondered if you posted here. Thanks for the passion!


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Unbelievable!*

Man, I am sooo jealous. That was spectacular!

Those guys should be paying _you_ for that kind of advertising exposure.


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

*I've been reading*

about Copper Canyon now for about 5 years. I did meet some people who were at the most novice riders and they just couldn't say enough good things about the experience. They are going again in 2007 and I plan on going with them.


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

looks awesome like everyone else I want to be there


----------



## Bill Payer (Mar 14, 2005)

mtbbill said:


> There is a train that runs to the area from AZ. I don't know much about it. Our tour group was picked up in El Paso and traveled via the Van-O-Fun. I was for the most part blissfully unknowning what laid ahead for most of the trip. Where we stopped, I rode


what tour group did you go with? sounds like you would recommend them, got a website?



*edit *** found it, thanks!


----------

